

Micromessaging at work - tonystubblebine
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/23/business/23micro.html

======
tonystubblebine
I wanted to share a personal experience with status updates. We have a
Campfire chat room and then wire almost every activity to send notifications
to the chat room. When there's a commit, the chat room gets notified. When I'm
playing phone guy, my updates to Highrise (CRM) show up in Campfire. So our
status is usually represented well throughout the day.

Most people focus on the information sharing aspect of status, but I've found
that the steady stream of accomplishments gives me more momentum. It creates
some pressure since I don't want to be seen as slacking. More importantly, it
feels like a small reward for completing a task since I know there's a slight
bit of recognition of the accomplishment. It's like clicker-training a dog.
With every positive step I take throughout the day, I get a reward.

~~~
joshwa
<http://github.com/timriley/campfire-bot/tree/master>

